# neon zen drive



## mywmyw (Oct 29, 2019)

I bought a bunch of bright pink, orange, green, and yellow accoutrement that i'll be using for a series of neon builds. My first time using a predrilled tayda enclosure and . didnt save that much time cause i had to open up every single hole. Went too far on the step bit with the led bezel hole, so i covered it up with an extra hex nut. I like that there was juuuust enough room for the battery on the side. On builds with bigger boards though, the low position of the stomp switch hole would make fitting a battery down there impossible. if i had used longer leads to the switch board, i probably could have had enough slack to fit the battery on top. just food for thought.

also: for those who use molex on the 4 leads ot the switch, what connectors do i need? i bought a 4 pin boy and female housing, but i think i forgot a crimp connector or something? im unsure how it all goes together, never done it before. thanks in advance.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 29, 2019)

Love the neon colors !

Mike


----------



## Barry (Oct 29, 2019)

Very cool


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 29, 2019)

Nice!  The colors are making me a bit dizzy.  Good job hiding the oversized hole, it looks good. I've had to enlarge or oblong holes because of clearance problems. A shiny stainless washer can hide a multitude of sins.

Oh how quaint, a battery.  What do you do to disconnect it between sessions?


----------



## mywmyw (Oct 30, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice!  The colors are making me a bit dizzy.  Good job hiding the oversized hole, it looks good. I've had to enlarge or oblong holes because of clearance problems. A shiny stainless washer can hide a multitude of sins.
> 
> Oh how quaint, a battery.  What do you do to disconnect it between sessions?




you can just plug into the dc power jack and it switches off the battery. so far it's lasted a while. it lives on my pedalboard, just wanted a battery for when i take it to blues jams and i dunno what kind of bizarre or unsavory rig i'm going to encounter there.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 30, 2019)

You know about using a stereo jack to disconnect the battery when nothing is plugged into the input, right?


----------



## mywmyw (Oct 30, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> You know about using a stereo jack to disconnect the battery when nothing is plugged into the input, right?



yeah i just dont have any. one of these days ill remember to order everything i need on tayda the first time.


----------



## twebb6778 (Oct 30, 2019)

mywmyw said:


> yeah i just dont have any. one of these days ill remember to order everything i need on tayda the first time.


That's the dream! Nice build by the way, love the colours.


----------

